# Searching for Bluebird 1997 service manual



## BlueBird1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi All,
I have a Bluebird 1997 SES which has a SR20DE engine and is built on a U13 chassis.

Now, I like to do little maintenance chores myself however it seems impossible to obtain an aftermarket service manual (i.e. Gregory or Haynes).

I am sure that I am not the only one who would be looking - so what do other people do about this?

Having searched the forum I now believe my vehicle is called Altima or Stanza in other countries. Can anyone clarify this?

Regards,
Graham


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

well, I think you are sort of right, but in america the car has a different engine (KA24DE) however, there are plenty of people on this board who have sr20de's (check out the sentra forums, the sentra ser's came with sr20's for awhile) and several of the 240sx owners have sr20det swaps, but those cars are rwd. hopefully this helps. if you have any other ?s just ask.
ps have you tried ebay.com?


----------



## BlueBird1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for your suggestions. I have just picked up a Haynes Altima manual (72015) which, except for the engine, seems to cover my SES model. We (in New Zealand) seem to have 3 or 4 models in addition to what the USA market had but at least I have a starting point.

I will certainly make use of the collective knowledge of this forum, and hopefully be able to assist others wherever possible.

Graham


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

You could probably pick of a haynes manual for the infinity G20 which has the SR20 engine in it, for any of your engine questions.


----------

